# breakaway cannon review



## Danman

Got my breakaway cannon this morning and went right down the beach to try it out...Works like a charm...I was using a 6oz sinker with 60lb shock leader..No More finger burn or cut for this rookiesurfcaster..I thought using electrical tape to secure it wasn't going to work but two wraps around did the trick.. 

I would give it a 5 star review if it holds up through the fishing season..I really think it is going to add distance to my casting since every cast I made before buying this I was too focused on not burning my finger.. 

Oh well, I just wanted to give my input if anybody is thinking about buying one. 

I have learned so much from the members here I want to contribute what little I can...Thanx again:redface:


----------



## mud

cool! Nice review there Danman!! Ive got one that I havent even used yet as it is on my "guest" rod and reel.


----------



## lrs

I ordered one from cabelas, is supposed to be here by this thursday. I am going surf fishing this weekend, I am hoping to get a chance to try it out. I will be using it on a Daiwa GF 1000, and a 15ft Shakespear rod. As soon as I try it out I'll post something.


----------



## surfchunker

*I've got two*

the only thing I see bad with them is my line slaps the rod when I cast .... anybody else seen this ? ....... I do like them though


----------



## HellRhaY

i have it on all my pompano rods.


----------



## surfchunker

*Hellrhay*

is that shrink tube holding yours on ? 

Looks pretty neat


----------



## HellRhaY

surfchunker said:


> is that shrink tube holding yours on ?


yes.


----------



## Dig-on-me

When I first started out surf fishing, I used nothing but spinning rods and reels, it was the best thing they invented for that set up. It keeps from slicing your finger wide open. Surfchunker, I noticed the same thing while I was chunking 6 n bait. I even ripped a couple of guides off also. I can tell you that it is not because of the cannon. In my case it was because of my technique while throwing it, which I would the pendulum swing. I really worked on my technique and I haven't had any line slap in a good while. I even thought that it could be because of my main line to shock leader knot which was the uni to blob knot and then changed it to the albright knot. But, it wasn't that either. I went back to the uni to blob knot just to see if it made a differnce and I got my technique somewhat down and you guessed it, no line slap. I have since gone to conventional rod and reels and I still keep the 1 spinning out just because I still love throwing it. Hope this helps guys. Fish on!


----------



## surfchunker

I mostly use Conv too but my Mrs likes the spinners ... so I keep a heaver and a middle ground rod that has them on it for her .....


----------



## eric

i use more then 2 wraps. i use at least 4 wraps.
guarantee it wont move when you really press the trigger down hard for a power cast.


----------



## lrs

I got it yesterday. I tied it down with 2 plastic ties. I took into a vacant lot behind my house this morning, gave a couple of practice throws, works like a charm. 
I was thinking of entering a SCUSA contest on Crystal Beach 4/12/8. I emailed them this morning to make sure it is OK to use the breakaway cannon. Have not heard back yet. 
If they allow it, I plan to enter. 
Evidently there are line restrictions, as well as weight of sinker restrictions. 
If all goes well, this will be my first contest.


----------



## surfchunker

*comp casting*

not sure but I don't think you can use any casting aids


----------



## Raleighwood

WOW, I just put one of these on a 10' rod. Tried in the front yard with 3oz weight and launched it a full 300'. I guess that's pretty good - definitely better than I was casting without it.


----------



## LEW1

Hi folks. I bought the breakaway cannon last year but have not mounted it yet. The edge of the bottom of the base appeared to be rather sharp and did not appear to to fit the circumference of the foam grip on my no name 10 ft spinning rod. Also looks like it works best with a reel seat that tightens from the butt end. Just wonder if anyone grinds the edge or reshapes the base before mounting. I did not want to damage the grip material. Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## curtisb

surfchunker said:


> not sure but I don't think you can use any casting aids


Haven't seen any rules saying you can't use the cannon in tournies in the 6yrs I have been casting in them. What would be different from using it versus thumb protection on a bait caster. Both could possibly help improve distance but also can prevent line slip and injury.


----------



## Hudak

Wow, zombie threads will jump up and bite you when you least expect it!! LOL

Robert


----------



## curtisb

thekingfeeder said:


> Wow, zombie threads will jump up and bite you when you least expect it!! LOL
> 
> Robert


Hmm, see what happens when you have been away for a few weeks. You forget to read dates of post.


----------

